# Newbie on board



## Jetjunkie1911 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi guys...... and gals, I am new to your forum. I have owned my tt for just about 1 year. Hoping to tap into your minds and knowledge to get the best out my car


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
What MkTT you got 1, 2 0r 3?
Hoggy.


----------



## Jetjunkie1911 (Dec 5, 2020)

I was given a mk1 roadster, unfortu ately only the 150hp version but still fun to drive...... And it was free


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jetjunkie1911 said:


> I was given a mk1 roadster, unfortu ately only the 150hp version but still fun to drive...... And it was free


Hi, No such thing as a free or cheap TT.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jetjunkie1911 (Dec 5, 2020)

Compared to my other vehicles, it has been to date!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

